# Coyote Calls



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

I have the Randy Anderson hot dog call that I use for howling, and I also have a rabbit distress call. I need to get a coaxer are there any brand or specific calls you guys like? And are there any other calls I should be looking for?


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

Lip squeaks with your lips, works great and you never lose the call... Hopefully


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

C4L said:


> Lip squeaks with your lips, works great and you never lose the call... Hopefully


X 2


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

i strapped a primos mouse bulb on my forend. My lips don't work in the winter. It works great to stop them as well.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> i strapped a primos mouse bulb on my forend.


That's more information than I wanted. :rollin:


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

Ha ha ha ha i figured it would go there


----------



## kdet (Jan 17, 2012)

Can anybody tell me good and bads on the primos alpha dog electronic caller? trying to decide between that and say a foxpro firestorm.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Get the Foxpro.


----------



## Full draw (Dec 12, 2011)

I have the foxpro firestorm. I downloaded randy andersons sounds from his website. I really like the call. It works for me.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

do the coyotes respond well to that firestorm?


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

My favorite call so far is the Tally-Ho.By varying where you put pressure on the reed and using your vocal cords you can get most any sound you want from such calls.Check out the Field and Stream series (I think there's 6 all together) of vids on you tube featuring Randy Anderson and Will Primos if you haven't already. You can use a turkey diaphragm call if you have them.Single or twin reeds are best with these.


----------

